# Let's see your gecko pictures!



## Extrememantid (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

If you have any nice pics you'd like to share of your geckos, please post them

Here are some of mine: 











These are my beloved cresties... The small one is now a full grown male and the bigger one is a full grown female, I've had them for almost 2 years now  so let's see your pics  

-Cole


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 23, 2013)

I found more:













Well I thought I had some pics of my viper gecko (who has now passed away) but I can't find them... Oh well


----------



## aNisip (Oct 24, 2013)

Common house gecko....got to hatch this little one myself  ....I've really wanted a crestie, hopefully soon!


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 24, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Common house gecko....got to hatch this little one myself  ....I've really wanted a crestie, hopefully soon!


Aww he/she is really cute. He/she looks surprisingly tame for a house gecko. And yeah cresties are great especially cuz you don't need any heat lamps or heat pads for them (unless you have a cold house). House geckos are rarely for sale up her in canada as far as I know-Cole


----------



## agent A (Oct 25, 2013)

awwwww such cute cresties!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 25, 2013)

they are lovely, later I will post, 1st pic looks like mama telling her baby something!


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 25, 2013)

agent A said:


> awwwww such cute cresties!!


 Thanks!



hibiscusmile said:


> they are lovely, later I will post, 1st pic looks like mama telling her baby something!


Thank you, I didn't know you had any geckos Rebecca? And yeah that one of my fav's because it looks like their talking


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Feb 10, 2016)

Bumping this thread with my own new crestie!   I got him two weeks ago from Repticon in Florida! DD My first crestie, his name is Nimo and he's a gold and red morph~ He's only a few months old.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's mine. He was already a big 23 centimeter male when I got him, and has a scar where another gecko probably bit him. Makes him look rugged lol.


----------



## DinehCaveman (May 22, 2016)

nice cresties.  my geckos are of the leopard variety.  my Mack snow male on the first day at home and now

ard%20geckos/08081516161_zpsle2fo2no.jpg.html]



[/URL]

my enigma male on the first day at home and now







my mack snow patternless albino AKA snowflake females


----------



## Jetfire (May 26, 2016)




----------



## trevors (Jun 11, 2016)

Here are my Uroplatus lineatus.


----------

